# Bialetti stovetop espresso maker



## calicoskies (Dec 6, 2001)

I am looking to buy a stovetop stainless steel 6C coffee/espresso maker. Can anyone tell me about this machine? The reviews at Amazon.com are good. I want to know if it will make espresso/coffee strong enuf for homemade mochas. I am also getting the Nissan Stainless milk frother (if I find a good stovetop coffeemaker too) 

Also, does anyone make their own mochas? I am curious to know how it compares to Starbucks. I cant afford $4 a day and want to learn to do them at home. I just dont want to invest big bucks in a countertop electric machine. 

The price for the Bialetti is 40 and the frother is 30. Thats far less than a countertop machine. Thanks in advance for your help. 
Lori


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have one of the pots. It makes 6 cups of espresso. It's very easy to use and makes great espresso. I made a couple of pots before I figured out how to tell exactly when the water had all bubbled up from the bottom. I don't have the frother or stuff for the fancy coffee drinks though.

I got my espresso from Starbucks at first, now I use a local roaster called Alterra.


----------



## calicoskies (Dec 6, 2001)

Mezza, thanks for your reply. I'm happy to hear I've made a good choice! I found some other threads here that also praised the small stovetop brewers. I found the Nissan frother at Amazon, it too is stainless steel, holds 1C and you pump by hand, using hot or cold milk. Its also very cute  

I've got both at the top of my wish list for this Christmas. I really look forward to messing around with it. I'm addicted to mochas, I crave them every day. We have a new McCafe here and believe it or not, they actually make a very good mocha for $3.00/lg. I have a Starbucks near and also several gourmet coffee shops and grocers. I personally love Dunkin Donuts coffee by the lb.


----------



## calicoskies (Dec 6, 2001)

Just wanted to report back that I made a great mocha in my new Bialetti pot! I absolutely adore this little thing. Its so cute and really does make a great cup of coffee. I got the stainless steel model, and its gorgeous. Has a great heavy feel in your hands. Very easy to use, extremely easy to clean. Makes about 8oz cup of strong coffee. I mixed 1/3 mug coffee, 1/3 mug warm milk and 2-3T Hershey syrup. Topped with sprinkle of shaved choco, it was a pure and simple pleasure that I thought I had to pay $4 at a coffee shop for. I was so pleased, I was literally dancing around the kitchen with it! Truly a superb, delicious mocha. I know it doesnt make real espresso but what this little pot makes is close enuf to make an excellent latte or mocha. Thanks to all who that helped me! I'm so in love with this pot that I think I may have to start collecting them.

Thanks Bradlyeo for the coffeegeek website!


----------

